# Rem 700 Walker's trigger mechanism settlement



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

From the following, I believe the X-Pro is good-to-go, it doesn't have the Walker's trigger connector.

In a statement to CNBC,Remington says the 700 "has been free of defects since it was first produced." But in 2007, Remington introduced a new firing mechanism for the 700 that includes the feature Mike Walker had proposed nearly 60 years earlier. The new trigger system, marketed as the "X-Mark Pro," also eliminates Walker's trigger connector. A source close to Remington tells CNBC the connector was removed because it had become the focus of so many lawsuits.

*Settlement reached in class-action lawsuit over Walker's trigger mechanism on Re
mington rifles*
Associated Press July 8, 2014 | 2:49 p.m.

ST. LOUIS (AP) - One of the nation's leading gun-makers has reached a settlement in a lawsuit claiming a popular hunting rifle has a defective trigger mechanism that can cause injury and death.

http://helenair.com/news/local/remi...cle_1a7c33ee-065b-11e4-8108-001a4bcf887a.html


----------

